# <br> tags don't work normally in IE



## mkatight (Apr 12, 2006)

I know this seems odd, but on my websites 
tags do not work normally on Internet Explorer. In Firefox and Opera if I have two 
tags in a row (

) then it will seperate the lines with a blank line in between, but in IE it takes 3 
tags to do what two would/should normally do.

In places where I have two 
tags it shows up normally in firefox and opera, but in IE it doesn't put the blank line between. I have to add an additional one in order to get the desired effect, but then the spacing is too much in other browsers. I have never seen/had this problem before and it is really weird because other websites I see that are coded almost identically to the way mine are work fine in all browsers including IE.

Here are the three site URLs (all of which have this problem):

http://www.olsen-fan.net
http://www.bynes-fan.org
http://www.dierks-fan.com

Obviously there is some sort of issue with my coding since all three are doing it. I was hoping some expert may be able to recognize the problem by looking at either the style sheet or the coding...

Another thing I realized is that the break tags work normally on my side navigation bar, but not in the content area...this is really bizarre. Oh and I added a link to this site in the navbar because I always come here for help!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Try:


----------



## mkatight (Apr 12, 2006)

knight_47 said:


> Try:


I tried that as well...same problem...


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Untill you figure it out, do to add an extra br just for IE.


----------



## mkatight (Apr 12, 2006)

Shadow2531 said:


> Untill you figure it out, do to add an extra br just for IE.


I am going to try and figure it out, but I will definitely do that for now. Thanks so much for that tip...you rock !


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

You could probably use 

instead.


----------



## mkatight (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I finally figured it out. This: letter-spacing:1px; was causing the issue. That seems odd to me, but when I changed the spacing to 0 the spaces worked normally again! So I ended up changing it to 0.9 at the end and it works fine.


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

i was gonna say do

i get diffretn results if i put the

together in one line as opposed to two seperate lines. i could never get em to work right so i just live with it.  i like shadow's answer though. that seems like a great solution too.


----------

